# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Laser in der Zahnmedizin

## Dr Nick Riviera

Hey  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich suche hndedringend nach einer Art Standardwerk ber den Einsatz des Lasers in der Zahnmedizin. Hat jemand einen Rat?Wrde mich freuen! 

lg

----------


## shifty

Ich kenne es zwar nicht, aber kannst es Dir ja mal zur Ansicht bestellen:

Moritz - Orale Lasertherapie
568 Seiten, 856 meist farbige Abb., 
Best.-Nr. 26490, ISBN 978-3-87652-593-8,  278,-

Dazu eine Buchbesprechung:

Die Buchverffentlichung Orale Lasertherapie von Andreas Moritz, erschienen im Quintessenz Verlag, versucht das gesamte Spektrum der Laserzahnheilkunde zu erfas- sen und dem Leser nher zu bringen. Von den physikalischen Grundlagen angefangen, bis hin zu Sicherheitsbestimmungen und den rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen bietet es insbesondere dem Einsteiger eine gute bersicht.
Im weiteren Verlauf werden alle derzeit verfgbaren Lasersysteme mit ihren spezifischen Wellenlngen, die fr die orale An- wendung von Bedeutung sind, detailliert beschrieben. Die Autoren erlutern deren jeweilige klinische Indikationen in den einzelnen Fachbereichen der Zahn-, Mund- und Kieferheilkunde. Mit ausfhrlichen Fall- berichten werden hier gerade dem klinisch ttigen Zahnarzt Mglichkeiten und Grenzen der Laserzahnheilkunde aufgezeigt, wobei insgesamt der Schwerpunkt deutlich auf das konservierende Therapiespektrum gelegt wird und die klassische Indikation im Bereich der Oralchirurgie nicht so ausfhrlich abgehandelt wird, sich aber inhaltlich ebenso wie die brigen 12 Kapitel auf dem neuesten Stand wissen- schaftlicher Evidenz befindet. Illustriert wird das gesamte Werk durch zahlreiche, sehr przise Fotodokumentationen der einzelnen Behandlungsschritte. Somit dient dieses Buch dem Studierenden der Zahnmedizin und Einsteiger, durchaus aber auch dem fortgeschrittenen Behandler als umfangreicher Leitfaden sowie als klinisches Nachschlagewerk fr den alltglichen Praxisgebrauch.

----------


## Dr Nick Riviera

Vielen Dank!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------

